# If I'M sick should I be handling him?



## XarcZai (Jul 27, 2011)

I currently have a cold, just a minor cold; sore throat, dry cough.
I'm wondering if it would be dangerous to play and hold my hedgehog.
Thanks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think it would be dangerous, just take the necessary precautions, and in the end, it's your choice.

Personally? I don't usually handle my boy much when I'm sick, I just check him over to make sure he's perfect, then put him back and clean cage/feed, etc etc. Mostly because... well... When I'm sick, I'm usually exhausted, and I worry about accidentally falling asleep while he's out, or just accidentally doing something stupid while on cold meds.

Otherwise, just make sure you wash your hands well, cough/sneeze into your elbow and try to keep your hedgie away from that area. If you need to blow your nose, put him down somewhere, even back in his cage, blow nose, wash hands with soap, then bring your hedgie back out.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If I have a fever, I generally don't go near them, but if just a minor cold I do but take precautions same as Immortalia.


----------

